# Three Way



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I have three pairs together. Mustard Gas, Yellow Butterfly and Blue Butterfly. I let them go at about 1PM, and as of 6PM, there are eggs ALL OVER the Mustard Gas tank. I did not see them spawn, and the female still has a lot of eggs left in her. I don't know if they spawned, or if she's just dropping eggs. Both male and female are picking eggs up and putting them wherever they feel like it on the surface (which makes me think they are indeed fertile), but they are mostly sinking back down to the bottom.

The Blue Butterfly pair is getting very close, and the Yellow Butterfly pair is thinking sexy thoughts.

More later.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Ggood luck with them.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

The Mustard Gas male is, so far, a lousy daddy. He spits the eggs into a non-existent nest, and then swishes them away as he turns to get more. He is clueless :-? The eggs are all over the floor, looking like it has snowed.

The other two couples have decided to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry. I hope you have better luck with the other pairs.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Aww, I'm sorry. I hope you have better luck with the other pairs.


If he fails, I'll give him another shot when he's ready.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

The Mustard Gas dude was just sitting around looking bored, so I took him out. I put all the eggs in a cup with an airstone, immersed in the tank to keep it heated. As of ~20 hours, I don't see any sign of development in the eggs, but there is also no fungus. I'll let them go and see what happens.

The female was really ripe, so I think she just dropped eggs due to the excitement.

Still no action for the other two couples.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

The eggs were not viable.

I am going away for the weekend, so I removed the females from the other tanks. Try again next week...


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Yesterday I put my three pairs back together. Everything seemed to be going amicably, but I woke up this morning to find that the blue female had killed the steel blue butterfly male some time during the night.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I get frustrated when ever I feel I have a great pair but then they're just bad parents or breeders..... many of my current pairs.

Sorry about your steel male.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the female was frustrated too, that's why she killed him!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

OH NO! thats heart breaking I was looking so forward to a spawn from that male! im so sorry ive been waiting for you to post because you had said before you were going to breed him soon...so sad


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry about your male.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

So, this is incredibly odd... all three males are dead. They have been beat to hell, and the females are all just dandy, other than being frustrated at not spawning. The other two were dead today when I got home from a four hour clinical interview. There appeared to be no aggression up until the time that I left home this morning.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How awful! I'm so sorry! It is strange that it happened to all 3 of them.


----------

